# How much dry herbs to fresh?



## my_psychosis (Jun 26, 2008)

How much dry herbs do you use compared to fresh? For instance I'm making a marinade for a pork roast. It calls for 2 Tbl spoons fresh rosemary. How much dry should I use? (I know fresh would be better but I cant drive into town tonight) Thanks.


----------



## GB (Jun 26, 2008)

I think in general the rule of thumb is 3:1 fresh to dried. You would use 1/3 as much dried as you would fresh.


----------



## my_psychosis (Jun 26, 2008)

GB said:


> I think in general the rule of thumb is 3:1 fresh to dried. You would use 1/3 as much dried as you would fresh.


 

Thank you!


----------



## GB (Jun 26, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

